# Auf das - auf den



## Haustier78

Otro tema

Sie geht auf das Bertolt Brecht Gymnasium
(porque 'auf das'?)

Der Hund hört auf den Name Bello
(porque en este caso 'auf den'?)
(y una traducción por favor porque google es horrible 😊)

Danke schön!


----------



## anahiseri

el perro atiende al nombre de Bello.
Una manera de decir que se llama Bello, que se usa solo con perros (u otras mascotas)

Se puede decir también 
Sie  geht zum Gymnasium

Lamento no saber decirte el porqué de estas cuestiones, si es que lo hay . . . .


----------



## anahiseri

he encontrado esto:

*auf* benutzt man für öffentliche Gebäude und Plätze, ländliche Regionen, Inseln / Inselgruppen

Ich gehe *auf die Bank* (auf den Bahnhof, auf den Balkon, auf den Berg, auf den Hof, auf ein Konzert, auf den Marktplatz, auf eine Party, auf die Post, aufs Rathaus, auf den Spielplatz, auf die Straße, auf die Terrasse).
Am Wochenende fahren wir immer *aufs Land*. Die Luft ist dort viel besser.
Wir fliegen / fahren *auf die Bahamas* (auf eine Insel).

Pero si por lo que estás preguntando es por la razón de usar el acusativo, en el primer ejemplo es por ser respuesta a WOHIN, es decir, ¿*a dónde?*
y en el segundo ejemplo, yo diría que es así porque sí; hay que aprenderse la expresión memorizando que va con acusativo.


----------



## Haustier78

Vos decís que su significado es de movimiento?

Ella va al secundario Bertolt Brecht

El perro responde al nombre Bello

PD: por otro lado, te gusta Mafalda veo. Estuviste en sentada con ELLA en el banco de plaza que hay en Buenos Aires? 😊


----------



## anahiseri

no he estado en B.A ....
no entiendo bien tu pregunta:
Vos decís que su significado es de movimiento?


----------



## Haustier78

geht auf das = va al secundario BB. Está bien?

Y el otro si hago la traducción
"El perro responde al nombre de Bello". No podría interpretarse como movimiento?. Vos lo llamás por el nombre Bello y él va a venir. Se entiende? Está bien lo que digo? 😊😊


----------



## anahiseri

diría que tu interpretación de por qué "auf einen Namen hören" lleva acusativo es . . . .imaginativa. Si a ti te vale para recordarlo, estupendo!


----------



## Haustier78

Anna me podrías ayudar con el akusativo el dativo y genitivo? Si? 😊😊


----------



## anahiseri

A ver, Haustier78, (bonito seudónimo), ¿por dónde vas en cuanto al alemán? ¿estudias por tu cuenta, vas a clase, eres principiante, has estudiado ya bastante tiempo. . . ?

esta web me parece buena, tal vez te sirva
La Declinación Alemana


----------

